# Identification



## Norm walker (May 2, 2020)

I'm not sure what these are found these yesterday but they were soaking wet from snow melt


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Need a bit more info. Those look like they may have been growing on wood. Were they? And if so alive or dead, and what kind of tree could be important. Always good to note the environment the mushroom is growing in or on. Did you get a spore print? If so, what color was it. That's the thing about mushrooms, some can nourish you, some can heal you, some can kill you, and some can send you on a spiritual journey. Pretty doggone important to make a positive ID.


----------



## Norm walker (May 2, 2020)

they were growing on a dead log im not sure what kind
and the spore print is white


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Good info. I was thinking that they looked like oyster mushroom, _Pleurotus sp._ , and the white spore print could indicate that. Their color, especially in the first pic, suggest that they might be "golden" oyster mushrooms that have gotten a bit old, since prime ones are quite yellow in color. Don't know what kind of shape your samples are in now, but if you wish to try them, cut a couple of small pieces that are still solid, fry them in a little oil and butter. Eat them and then check for reactions. Sorry, I'm flying in the dark here a little bit. don't really know how experienced you are with mushrooms. But, you did know enough to get a spore print.


----------



## Norm walker (May 2, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## ozimmerman (Jun 7, 2017)

They do look like oysters; true oyster _P. ostreatus. Spores are white to grey. _They would be on dead or dying wood (saprophytic). A tell is the clusters and the attached gills that run down the stem, if stem is present. The yellow is likely due to a slime mold that often grows on them as they age. I don't think there is any harm in eating it, but I usually leave them behind if there is a bunch of it


----------



## Morchella Maximus (May 9, 2020)

Do they smell like licorice? I love the smell of oysters in the morning.


----------



## TimG (Mar 12, 2020)

look like oysters to me. Few mushrooms grow in cold weather.
To dry out wet shrooms put on terrycloth towel and use a fan to help evaporate moisture, turn occasionally. We do this with all chanterelles due get due to very fine sand where we pick. Fans aslo helps to pre-dry morel before putting into a dehydrator especially if placed in sun to pre-dry but don't make too much wind or you can have morels blow away


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

I've been to that movie!


----------

